# When to look for a new club/coach



## PBBFC79 (Nov 5, 2019)

DD has been playing for the same coach now for 2 seasons. Flight 1 then DPL this season. Team record is about 500 for the past 2 years. No "big wins" to say. DD enjoys the team and coach but the team doesn't appear to be growing.  Thanks


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2019)

PBBFC79 said:


> DD has been playing for the same coach now for 2 seasons. Flight 1 then DPL this season. Team record is about 500 for the past 2 years. No "big wins" to say. DD enjoys the team and coach but the team doesn't appear to be growing.  Thanks


Then why change?


----------



## RuffRef (Nov 5, 2019)

goto dropp pool,, do a tourney as a guest player.  See how it goes,  play for some other teams for spring/summer,,,and if things are not too much better go back where you started.    Teams go up and down.  Id worry more if the player isnt progressing.  Players can progress on average teams.  players can regress on winning teams.  Playing good soccer on any team is best all around win loose or draw.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 5, 2019)

Look at what the directors or coaches are driving first and go from there


----------



## timbuck (Nov 5, 2019)

PBBFC79 said:


> DD has been playing for the same coach now for 2 seasons. Flight 1 then DPL this season. Team record is about 500 for the past 2 years. No "big wins" to say. DD enjoys the team and coach but the team doesn't appear to be growing.  Thanks


Age group?
How much does your kid play?
Is your kid happy?
She’s on the DPL team-  why not on the DA team?


----------



## PBBFC79 (Nov 6, 2019)

Age group? 07
How much does your kid play? Starts and plays most of the game 
Is your kid happy? Yes but has hinted at looking at other options. 
She’s on the DPL team- why not on the DA team? no DA for 07.


----------



## PBBFC79 (Nov 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Then why change?


The main reason is that the team does't seem to be growing.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 6, 2019)

If Coach or Doc promise you anything and tell you not to tell anyone, run out the door as fast as you can.  If they say, "I have some inside information not out yet," look for new club.  Or, if they say, "I will only carry 18 and then have 20 on the roster, escape quickly."  I have a few more.  PM me and I'll fill you in on some crazier stuff


----------



## RuffRef (Nov 6, 2019)

the best one is,,,"  i got two spots left "     That usually means the B-team needs a strong player to prop'em up, and ill let you play the tournaments with the A-team.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 6, 2019)

PBBFC79 said:


> The main reason is that the team does't seem to be growing.


The team or the player?
How much growth do you expect since you moved up to DPL?  Has it been 10 games this year?
If the player likes attending practice, likes her teammates, the coach isn't a maniac-  I say take your time before trying to move.
Is there a particular team or coach that you want her to play for?  (Don't need to give names).  If there is why?  What does that coach, club, team have that your current situation does not have?  And how sure are you that this situation won't completely change next year?


----------



## Jose has returned (Nov 6, 2019)

if you are on the fence it is time to go.  Its better to leave a year too early than a year too late.  Just find a good fit that matches your wants and needs


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 6, 2019)

RuffRef said:


> goto dropp pool,, do a tourney as a guest player.  See how it goes,  play for some other teams for spring/summer,,,and if things are not too much better go back where you started.    Teams go up and down.  Id worry more if the player isnt progressing.  Players can progress on average teams.  players can regress on winning teams.  Playing good soccer on any team is best all around win loose or draw.


What is 'dropp pool'?


----------



## mirage (Nov 7, 2019)

There is no one approach to this issue but here's what my sense is after 15 years of club soccer between 2 kids.

At an early age, you look for a coach that's very good handling young kids as well as very positive nature that emphasize skill development.  After a season or two, depending on how talented your kid is or quick learner, a player has gotten the most out of any particular coach.

At an early teens, coach needs to be more focused on how play the game and still have an eye on skill development.  He/she needs to be more critical and able to provide constructive criticism to players.  Challenge thier limits and perspective time when appropriate.  Again, couple of seasons or three is about the limit of what you can learn from any given coach.

At an older ages, tactical movements with and without the ball is essential and how good the team is.  It is only at the older ages that soon loss matters.  It only matters in that the ranking enables the team to be better exposed in higher tournaments.  In the case of DA/ECNL, there's a built in exposure so it matters less but still matters. The individual willingness to put in work and increase soccer IQ is just as, if not more than important than who coaches the team. 

If the objective is to win tournaments, then forget all of the above and get on the strongest team you can.  If the objective is to play beyond youth soccer, then keep in mind that players get ID'd and recruited, and not teams.  Changing coaches every couple of years increases player knowledge and approach to the game.

Our older son is playing in college now (3rd year) and he had 7 different head coaches from U9 to U18, playing in DA, CSL Premier, SCDSL Flt 1, NPL circuits.  The longest time spent with any one coach was 3 seasons.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Nov 7, 2019)

It is hard to find the mix of happy with the team and he likes the coach so I wouldn't make a move without considerable thought.  He can grow as a player with private training.  In this crazy club world the odds of finding a perfect set up of great coach, great teammates, wonderful development, and guarantee your kid will play is slim to none so your best bet is to make the club system work for you and compensate for development on your own at least for the next couple of years.  I received this advice from someone who's daughter played with Slammers, Socal Blues, and West Coast and was recruited by top schools.  Therefore, I am now letting my 06 daughter's happiness with the team and coach drive the decisions while she is also playing in the local Mexican league and receiving private training for development.  She loves the game and I don't want that to go away.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 7, 2019)

mirage said:


> There is no one approach to this issue but here's what my sense is after 15 years of club soccer between 2 kids.
> 
> At an early age, you look for a coach that's very good handling young kids as well as very positive nature that emphasize skill development.  After a season or two, depending on how talented your kid is or quick learner, a player has gotten the most out of any particular coach.
> 
> ...


This is the best advise I've heard in a while


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 7, 2019)

mirage said:


> There is no one approach to this issue but here's what my sense is after 15 years of club soccer between 2 kids.
> 
> At an early age, you look for a coach that's very good handling young kids as well as very positive nature that emphasize skill development.  After a season or two, depending on how talented your kid is or quick learner, a player has gotten the most out of any particular coach.
> 
> ...


Dominic needs to bring back the "Winner" button.  This is such a helpful and insightful response.


----------



## Emma (Nov 7, 2019)

Mirage is spot on but there are exceptions to that rule.  Some coaches are able to adapt with the teams as they grow and focus their areas of concentration on different developmental stages as the soccer team grows.  These coaches are not easily pressured by parents to win (or do anything to stray from their development plan) at the young ages and then push the winning more as they get older.   These are rare gems though and should be cherished.  If the team is no longer growing, you probably don't have one of these coaches.  From your description, it sounds like the team or your child needs a new coach to continue their development. 

Keepermom2 is also correct, most girls do need to have a friendship bond with their teammates.  If your daughter needs it, it should factor in heavily.  07 is 6/7th or 8th grade - those middle school years are challenging enough for girls emotionally without changing teammates several times. If she needs friends on a soccer team to thrive and you decide to change teams, just make sure she has a friend or two on her new team.


----------



## PBBFC79 (Nov 7, 2019)

Quality responses from everyone. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Trojan75 (Nov 7, 2019)

RuffRef said:


> goto dropp pool,, do a tourney as a guest player.  See how it goes,  play for some other teams for spring/summer,,,and if things are not too much better go back where you started.    Teams go up and down.  Id worry more if the player isnt progressing.  Players can progress on average teams.  players can regress on winning teams.  Playing good soccer on any team is best all around win loose or draw.


To go to and guest play with other teams in tournaments is a great way of feeling out the field, but let’s face it many coaches get butt hurt cause your their player and feel disrespected that you are doing that. Some will just say  bye and let you go. Very rarely do they welcome you back with arms wide open, they always have that bad feeling you have them on the back of their mind. If you and your son/daughter feel it’s time to go , then make your move. Good luck


----------



## RuffRef (Nov 7, 2019)

Trojan75 said:


> To go  and guest play with other teams in tournaments is a great way of feeling out the field, but let’s face it many coaches get butt hurt cause your their player and feel disrespected that you are doing that. Some will just say  bye and let you go. Very rarely do they welcome you back with arms wide open, they always have that bad feeling you have them on the back of their mind. If you and your son/daughter feel it’s time to go , then make your move. Good luck


Sometimes "LOGISTICS"   is a major issue.  Its like trick or treating...  you go to many doors,,and get many different treats.    Going to other teams is more than a  playing experience.  Its a Growing experience.   The Travel, the BIG tourney atmosphere.  Guesting on a higher level team with upper level, or even upper age  players just to get the experience.   Not to mention making friends and acquaintances that last off the field.   Coaching from differnt types of styles.    this can benefit a kid tremendously   Theres a age where usually the kid has played more soccer than the coach has coached soccer.    The player will get different information ,, different positions,  different methods of coaching.
EXPERIENCE builds confidence, and confidence eliminates the fear that 93% of these kids have, thats why most of them play like robots, arent creative,  cant think outside the box, cant evolve outside of this modeled system,  and all youth soccer games pretty much look the same.  NO STYLE!!
A kid thats player for the same team for 5 years,  probably has a championship,, but only has 5 friends.    The kid thats played all over,, more than likely will know 1 or more players on the opposing team....know kids that are on the field or playing before and after his game.........every weekend..!!!

To hell with that coaches feelings,,,,, see how he feels when your late with that check...!!  Offseason is when the kids really develop because theres NO PRESSURE.  

Ever notice when kids are trying out for the team,,,,,they never get hurt. And as soon as they're on the team, everything becomes painful...ha ha. ha...


----------

